# Resting



## yahahooey (Jun 30, 2012)

New guy here, I'm wondering, why does the cheese need to wait a few weeks to be eaten? Also, is a vacuum sealer paramount, or can I just wrap in plastic wrap or a zip top bag? Thanks for your help!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 30, 2012)

Newly smoked cheese has a harsh flavor, aging it mellows he smoke flavor.
Vacuum packing isn't essential, but a good seal is....i sometimes wrap in plastic and then aluminum foil.
Cheese needs to be wrapped super good because it so easily picks up off flavors from the fridge.


~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 30, 2012)

I put it in ziploc bags and press out as much air as possible and make sure its sealed good, then put them in the back fridge where I can forget about them.  One time I left them in there for 3 months before remembering them.... OMG was that good cheese!  The flavor had gone all the way through the cheese, not just on the outside, and was absolutely delicious!  I think I had another stroke and it made me forget, lol, and family wouldn't let me do anything for some time.  It was a joy to eat, though!


----------



## venture (Jun 30, 2012)

Before I broke down and bought a sealer, I would wrap tightly in a quality plastic wrap like Stretch Tite from Costco and then into a zip loc with as much air removed as possible.  With the sealer, I don't know how long it will last but I have heard of people doing extended storage in the fridge.  Ours goes too fast.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

